# Sicilian: ca menu camurria



## Kateřina

Vorrei sapere che cosa vuol dire in dialetto siciliano "ca menu camurria"


----------



## gc200000

Mi dovresti dire il contesto, altrimenti non capisco cosa voglia dire "ca menu".

"Camurria" significa seccatura, scocciatura, fastidio.


----------



## Kateřina

Si trova in un film parlato in dialetto di cui sto faccendo i sottotitoli. I contesti sono due: un ragazzo affamato che sta guardando uno che mangia il pane e gli dice piu o meno: io lo mangerei piu velocemente. E l'tro gli risponde> Ca menu camurria.
L'altro contesto: padre sta spiegando qualche cosa al figlio il quale gli dice: Pero non sei stato molto convincente. E il padre: Menu camurria - cioe: cosi uno ha meno problemi?


----------



## gc200000

Dovrei ascoltarlo, per dirti con precisione. Sei sicura sia "ca menu"? E non ad esempio "camìna"?

Nel secondo caso, senza un contesto più ampio, la tua interpretazione mi sembra corretta: dico/faccio così in modo tale da avere menu camurrii (meno problemi).


----------



## Azucenas

Kateřina said:


> ...
> io lo mangerei piu velocemente. E l'altro gli risponde> Ca menu camurria.
> L'altro contesto: padre sta spiegando qualche cosa al figlio il quale gli dice: Pero non sei stato molto convincente. E il padre: Menu camurria - cioe: cosi uno ha meno problemi?


 
Secondo me il senso della prima risposta è: "sfotti meno" / "rompi meno"
Mentre il secondo è: "rompi meno" / non rompere i coglioni

_Camurria,_ oltre a quello che ti è già stato detto, significa anche _confusione_.
Camurriuso è uno che dà fastidio.
_Che camurria! _Che seccatura! 
_È na camurria_! Che seccatore! / seccatrice! o più volgarmente Che rompicoglioni!

Esempio: una vicina di casa viene sempre a chiedere qualcosa. Pensando a lei si può dire "Che camurria" , "È 'na camurria!"


----------



## Vekkio

Secondo me in entrambi i casi si può tradurre "non rompere le scatole". Nel primo, se è pronunciato "ca, menu camurria", _ca _potrebbe stare per _qua._


----------



## vivanacho

Una domanda ai foristi siciliani: si pronuncia "camurría" o "camúrria"?  Grazie mille.


----------



## gc200000

vivanacho said:


> Una domanda ai foristi siciliani: si pronuncia "camurría" o "camúrria"?  Grazie mille.



La prima che hai detto


----------



## vivanacho

Grazie assai!


----------



## Kateřina

Grazie per tutte le spiegazioni!


----------



## hanshotter

C'e la camurria Fazio.....C'era l'altra camurria che si chiamava Livia.......from La Gita a Tindari di Camilleri...

is camurria Italian or Sicilian? What does it mean?


----------



## Agró

*Camurria*

grossa scocciatura. Eufemismo per storpiamento della parola gonorrea, malattia venerea fastidiosa, e per tale origine veniva considerata una parola da non pronunciare in società. Ma di ciò nessuno si ricorda più e camurria è di uso comune e disinibito.
(Tratto da qui)

*Camurrìa*

grossa scocciatura, storpiamento della parola gonorrea, malattia venerea fastidiosa.
(Gianni Bonfiglio, _Siciliano-Italiano, Piccolo vocabolario ad uso e consumo dei lettori di Camilleri e dei siciliani di mare_. Ed. Fermento, 2002)




*scocciatura* _nf_ _informale_ (seccatura)bother, nuisance, annoyance _n_  (_colloquial_)pain in the neck _expr_


----------



## hanshotter

grazie tante


----------

